# What is the best cat litter to use



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered many times before but I need to find a cat litter that really works. Not having had to use a litter tray for a great number of years i'm out of touch with the good litters that actually deal with urine smells.


----------



## Isla! (Jul 4, 2010)

I use P&h Ultra clumping litter. Not the normal clumping but Ultra. It's brilliant! It forms huge clumps when wet that can be removed straight away. Therefore no smell  A 5kg bag last's me 1-2weeks. I haven't used any other litter as I find that this one does the job :thumbup:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use this one

Cats Best Ãko Plus biodegradable Cat Litter Bargains at Zooplus
I get the 40L one and it is lasting aaages, even with 2 of them now as well :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cazza1974 said:


> I use this one
> 
> Cats Best Ãko Plus biodegradable Cat Litter Bargains at Zooplus
> I get the 40L one and it is lasting aaages, even with 2 of them now as well :thumbup:


I second this recommendation 

We recently changed to clumping litter, we have 2 trays. One tray has the expensive (but works out economical) World's Best, and the other has recently been changed to the Cat's Best linked above.

IMO there is no quality different between the two, ad to be honest my kitties prefer the Cat's Best! It's also much much cheaper.

We bought the 10l bag last week, and I think we have easily enough for another 2 weeks. That is with 4x 12 week old kittens and my Queen using two trays. Hope that makes sense.

You can also buy it easy enough in [email protected] and suchlike, so perfectly obtainable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Mine like Catsan and they protest if anything else is tried, but i liked the oko plus/worlds best but they wouldn't use it


----------



## serenade (Jun 21, 2010)

Cazza1974 said:


> I use this one
> 
> Cats Best Ãko Plus biodegradable Cat Litter Bargains at Zooplus
> I get the 40L one and it is lasting aaages, even with 2 of them now as well :thumbup:


third this :thumbup:

have tried loads and this is great, i but mine from chemistdirect.co.uk


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried Yesterday's News litter or Dr Elsey's Cat attract litter?


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, looks like i should give Cats Best a try


----------

